
Orbit.js – a framework for orchestrating data access and synchronization - dgeb
http://orbitjs.com
======
rockostrich
When you have this:

    
    
        store.on('transform', (transform) => {
          return backup.sync(transform);
        });
    

And then this right after it:

    
    
        store.on('transform', (transform) => backup.sync(transform));
    

You're writing meaningless documentation. The project looks cool, but I can't
take it seriously when the Getting Started guide panders to the reader.

~~~
dgeb
I find that a lot of developers will use the briefer implicit return form
(`transform => backup.sync(transform)`) of a function without focusing on
whether the returned value has significance.

I wanted to write out the explicit `return` form of the handler to emphasize
that returning a promise in an Orbit event handler has significance. It delays
resolution of the event, thereby allowing listeners to participate in that
resolution.

Perhaps it was unnecessary for me to _also_ include the implicit return form
in that example. However, that's the way I would normally write this function,
and I'd like to present "best practices" and show how concise the code is
typically.

